# medical certificate to apply for a work permit?



## Ulrich (Aug 18, 2019)

I got offered a job in the Philippines and was wondering if I need to present a medical certificate to apply for a work permit?
I was asked if I suffer any and a visa would not be granted if:
- Hepatitis A, B, C, etc.
- Diabetes
- Migraine
- Shortness of breath
- Heart related problems
- Skin lesions or any other related skin problems?
- Hypertension
- HIV 
- Cancer
I found it very disturbing. I am a long-time expat in SEA and was never asked before. Obvious some of the “diseases” are easy to gain, not transmittable and I don’t see the point why I would be tested for diabetes?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Might just be company policy. Diabetes seems to be pretty common among the populace and they don't want to have their insurance cover. Just my thought on it.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know your Visa status but if 13a you won't need a work permit but still a very lengthy set of procedures to go through so will your employer handle some of this? 

Here's a link to previous posting on this topic: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...lippines-people-tourist-visa.html#post7357713


----------



## Ulrich (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback.
My employer will handle this, but will I have to go for a medical check-up in the Philippines?
Will they do a blood test, HIV, Xray etc?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Ulrich and welcome to this forum, hope you find your answers here and I will ad my experiences working here, though perhaps not where you are at. Twice now I have been contracted to work in PH. through a U.S. based company for two 5/6 month contracts, never a medical, all my visas, flights, accomodation and per diems paid for and organised by my employer and was paid in U.S. dollars tax free though I did declare the income in my home country Australia and paid taxes accordingly. U.S., English, German and even my own country Australia contracting me to foreign soils never required a full on medical, yes the obligatory "fill out these two pages for our medical department". 

With my situation I asked all the questions prior to accepting the contract while in my home country,,,,,, many other offers over the years were declined for many reasons, mostly money, conditions or tied up with another deal and many others accepted as those contracts in other countries including PH. were lucrative and then some. 
I think you need to go back to the employer offering you the job/work and seriously get down to tin tacs and then some. Though we here can try to offer some assistance it is very difficult because you don't mention your nationality, the industry/profession, do you have any ties to the Philippines, do you have special needed talents (usually the way to work and travel throughout the world)

More info or the best solution is to nut this out with the person/people/company that put this proposal to you. God helps those that help themselves and as my dear departed dad always said "God help those that get caught".
Google can be your best friend. Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ulrich said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> My employer will handle this, but will I have to go for a medical check-up in the Philippines?
> Will they do a blood test, HIV, Xray etc?


The best way to figure this out is with your Visa so if you don't have a 13a then you'll have to apply for a Non-Immigrant Visa 9G, there are 4 variations and here's sample it has a checklist and the application form: Conversion to Pre-Arranged Employee - Commercial

There appears to be a medical clearance if you look at the check list under block 11... Original or certified true copy of Bureau of Quarantine Medical Clearance, if applicant is a national of any of the countries listed under Annex “A” of Immigration Operations Order No. SBM-14-059-A who arrived in the Philippines on or after June 2014. 

Even the 13a Permanent Resident Visa requires a medical evaluation either here or in your country of origin and you end up at this same spot the Bureau of Quarantine for Medical Clearance, they review your Physical and then may add more things to check, after that they'll put their stamp in your passport and then once that is accomplished you get your ACR card.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm here on a 9G visa (PRE-ARRANGED EMPLOYEE VISA) 

I was never been asked those questions before my employment.

Each year my company requires me to go for an annual medical checkup, but this is a good thing...


----------

